# Lost tag question??



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

ok i lost my private antlerless tag today (i know stupid me) but im going to call the DNR to report it. my question is am i out a tag or will they reissue it or what?? thanks for any good advice.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Any lost game tag=$
So if it's a private doe tag for the southern zone, just go get a new one, if it was a quota draw tag, you may be screwed...make a call.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

For a lost private land antlerless quota tag you need to contact the DNRE. If area still has more Over the counter avail just buy another one. 

You pay full price for any replacement license that includes a kill tag. (Deer, turkey, bear etc). Non-kill tag (Small game, fishing etc) are $3.

More at this link.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-31574_31575-32246--,00.html


----------



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

malainse said:


> For a lost private land antlerless quota tag you need to contact the DNRE. If area still has more Over the counter avail just buy another one.
> 
> You pay full price for any replacement license that includes a kill tag. (Deer, turkey, bear etc). Non-kill tag (Small game, fishing etc) are $3.


thank you this is what i was looking for. and this is what i thought as well.


----------

